# Would baby shrimplets fit thru a net breeder's net?



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/netbreeder.html

or any other net breeder. Or would they be too small?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Based on my experience, since the shrimplets are smaller than small fish frys, they will easily fit through the meshes of net breeder box.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

In my experience, shrimplets end up everywhere =D

Cleaning out canister filters is always fun - just when you thought you didn't have anymore shrimp in that tank you find 50 odd little ones (I've even found a berried female) sitting in there.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Shrimplets would definately fit through a breeder net, I have to use a brine shrimp net just to fish them out of my tanks because they can swim right though the holes in the smallest of nets.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Kat- you're the resident shrimp pro right? 

Any ideas on how to save the most baby shrimps without taking my little rasboras out of the tank?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

atclarkson said:


> Kat- you're the resident shrimp pro right?
> 
> Any ideas on how to save the most baby shrimps without taking my little rasboras out of the tank?


Unfortunately not, the only fish I have been able to keep with shrimp were pleco's & whiptail cats. Uwe Werner writes in his new editon of Aqualog that otto cats also make very good tank mates for shrimp as well as snails. I've watched shrimplets with a magnifyer that were not even visible to my naked eye they are that small.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

hum.... ok

what is the lowest safe temp I could keep a momma and baby shrimp in? '
I had an Idea. I could run a 1 gallon tank with her in it, toss in a couple plants and let her be until baby time. 
My room gets coldish (where I keep my tank) and I have no filter (tho I could stick my little air filter in) but she would be away from the hungry mouths. 
I would guess the water could get as cool as 18-20C (tank is 26-28 now), but I'd check with a thermometer before doing anything. I've even got some extra gravel, I could make it a neat little planted nursery of sorts!

What do you think?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

atclarkson said:


> hum.... ok
> 
> what is the lowest safe temp I could keep a momma and baby shrimp in? '
> I had an Idea. I could run a 1 gallon tank with her in it, toss in a couple plants and let her be until baby time.
> ...


People have reporting keeping shrimp at 55 degree's, allthough breeding occured in temperatures in the 70's. 26-28 A one gallon will get filled up really quick, plants would definately be helpful but keep your eye on water quality. Shrimp are much much much more sensitive to nitrates then fish are. There are several nano and mini sponge filters, even tiny submersible one's usually sold for betta tanks that would be good for your tank. In all honestly I'd go for 5 or 10 gallon if it were possible.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon at the moment. Its got 6 Cherries (adult) and one baby (about 1/4 inch) as 8 rasboras (sig, can't spell it ). That's where they will go when they are big enough the fish wont eat em. The idea of the 1 gallon is for the mom long enough to give birth, then she can go back in the 5, and for the little guys to get bigger.

I'd have bigger if i could, but nowhere to put it! In a couple years when I have my own place 

And once the tank starts getting too many in it, I'd sell em to keep the population reasonable. (or worry a little less about them being eaten lol)

As for filter... i just replaced my air filter with a powerhead in the 5gal, soi have a lil tetra whisper 1-3 gal I can put in a 1 gal, with a maxijet sponge fitted to it. (Just did this at home to see if it will work, it will)

Assuming there is no way I can go bigger right now (or in the near future), is this at all feasible?

Thanks again


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

From what I know whenever my shrimps or shrimplets make any sudden jerk movements it catches the attention of my tetras or else they dont even care about them.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

another one is berried.... and she is HUGE the first momma has about 5-6 eggs on her, this girl has at least 20!

I'm gonna have to do something soon, be it another tank or pulling the fish out.


----------

